# How forgiving is wood stain



## SarahFair (Mar 24, 2015)

I have a end table I have been working to remove the current stain.

I want to paint a design on the top with stain.
Much like this:






Im used to working with acrylics where if you make a mistake its not a big deal, you can kind of "push" the paint around till you get the desired effect, or you can just paint over it. 

When shading with stain Im a little fearful of "mistakes" that will become quickly permanent.

How forgiving is wood stain?
How would I quickly fix a mistake?


----------



## QuakerBoy (Mar 24, 2015)

Not very.  Paint is a coating.  Stain is more of a penetrating sealant.


----------



## ryanh487 (Mar 24, 2015)

You can remove it, same way you're removing the current stain to refinish -- lots of sanding. I would get some 1/4" ply of the same type of wood and practice a lot.  Or do a good poly coat over the stain, paint a design on with paint that's close to the same color/shade, and then clearcoat over that.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeah, I picked up some wood Im going to make a soap mold out of to practice on. 

It seems like larger designs are easier than smaller detailed ones


----------



## gunnurse (Mar 24, 2015)

Another problem with stain is the tendency to not take shape very well. You will not be able to keep crisp lines with stain. The thinness and penetration characteristics may prevent your idea.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 24, 2015)

Its definitely not the easiest thing to work with. It's a lot more forgiving than i thought it'd be. 
There's room to work with it. 

I did 3 different tests today on the soap mold.

I'm going to try a few more tomorrow before i do my big project. 

This is the only one finished.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Mar 24, 2015)

Applying a wood conditioner pre staining might help with it not penetrating as quickly..and going more evenly


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 24, 2015)

QuakerBoy said:


> Applying a wood conditioner pre staining might help with it not penetrating as quickly..and going more evenly



I tried one with applying a coat before hand and it did make it more manageable to move around and fade with, but I havent applied another coat to it so Im not 100% on how its going to work out yet


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 24, 2015)

I'll add that each piece of wood will take stain differently. Try sanding sealer first!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Mar 26, 2015)

I agree with above. I would poly it so that no more stain can seep in. That way you can wipe away mistakes. Your sample piece looks great.  Show us how it turns out.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 26, 2015)

I did the bigpicture stain yesterday. 
I dont know if its because the wood was better sanded or if my working area was much larger but I am more excited about it than that one. It went on very even. 

Im going to put the over all stain on it probably tomorrow. It will take a few coats. 
Im wondering though, to make sure it shows up, if I should use a shade stain lighter than the one the picture is done in. 
The color I chose is red oak. It is a little more red than I wanted 
I originally wanted this color but Im not sure what color it is and the man at home depot said he couldnt help me from the picture.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Mar 26, 2015)

Mahogany maybe on that?  A walnut stain might dial down the red tones.  I wish I could give the right answer but its your problem to solve as an artist! Haha.jk


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 27, 2015)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Mahogany maybe on that?  A walnut stain might dial down the red tones.  I wish I could give the right answer but its your problem to solve as an artist! Haha.jk



Haha, don't do that to me! 





Here is what i have down.
Its showing up not as red on the table than it did with the pine (the dog).
I think this will be alright,  Im just scared the horse will not show up well once a few coats of stain are put on.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh gosh,  Im just so disappointed.

I let it sit 5 days.
Today i added the stain and it wiped a lot of it away. 

I'm feel a little apprehensive about what to do next. 

Should i go back over the horse in between each coat? 
What about when i add the clear coat, is that going to wipe it away? 
Should i use a dark brown acrylics?


----------



## QuakerBoy (Mar 30, 2015)

It appears the solvents in the stain are disolving the stain for the design.  If it were me..i would stain.  Poly..then paint design and poly again


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 31, 2015)

Will the poly erase the stain as well?


----------



## QuakerBoy (Mar 31, 2015)

SarahFair said:


> Will the poly erase the stain as well?



No.  Poly is a traditional protective coating over stained wood


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 1, 2015)

I fixed it by restaining the horse in the carrington color stain. Worked like a charm and is beautiful. Exactly the look I was going for. 

Now I need to add the top coat.
I have on hand stuff called Rustoleum Painters Touch Gloss Crystal Clear.

Muti-purpose Latex Paint
 Seals, Protects, and Revitalizes Wood, Metal, and More

Ive used this stuff before, but over paint, not stain. 
Can this be used effectively over stain?


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 1, 2015)

Very cool Sara


----------

